# to be good at something



## mike_smith_11

Hi,

ich möchte einfach wissen, ob es eine Weise auf deutsch gibt, zu sagen: "i am good at something" e.g. I'm good at buying presents (v. random i know) or I'm good at cleaning the house

Danke!


----------



## cuore romano

_gut sein *in* einer Sache

Ich bin gut in Sport.
Ich bin gut darin, Geschenke zu finden, auszusuchen...
Ich bin gut im Putzen/darin, das Haus zu putzen - _das würde ich eher nicht so formulieren:_
Ich kann gut putzen._


----------



## mike_smith_11

Danke!


----------



## Frieder

mike_smith_11 said:


> "i am good at something" e.g. I'm good at buying presents



Two more (colloquial): 

Wenn es eins gibt, das ich (gut) kann, dann ist das Geschenke (zu) kaufen.
Ein(e)s kann ich gut: Geschenke kaufen



mike_smith_11 said:


> I'm good at cleaning the house





cuore romano said:


> Ich kann gut putzen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Oder
Geschenke kaufen (usw. ) ist meine Stärke.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Geschenke kaufen (usw. ) ist meine Stärke.


 Ich finde, das drückt etwas anderes aus. "Meine Stärke" zeichnet ausgerechnet diese Fähigkeit von anderen aus und verleiht ihr einen besonderen Status, wohingegen "ich bin gut darin" einfach genau das ausdrückt: ich könnte gleichzeitig in hundert anderen Dingen genauso gut sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dann also: "eine meiner Stärken"


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Dann also: "eine meiner Stärken"


  Das akzeptiere ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Ein(e)s kann ich gut: Geschenke kaufen


Wenn man das wortwörtlich nimmt/nähme, trifft/ träfe hier auch dein Einwand zu: _"[das] zeichnet ausgerechnet diese Fähigkeit von anderen aus", _ich empfinde es aber nicht als so restriktiv (dasselbe gilt - mMn - auch für "meine Stärke").


----------



## [∞]

Wenn es möglich ist, glaube ich, es ist besser, ein Verb zu benutzen: z.B. "ich kann gut putzen" oder gut tanzen, schreiben usw.. Das wäre sicherer


----------



## elroy

@JClaudeK, da stimme ich nicht zu. Frieders Struktur bedeutet "eins unter anderen Dingen". "Meine Stärke" empfinde ich dagegen als eindeutig einschränkend.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja - bin schließlich kein Muttersprachler.


----------



## Malamut

elroy said:


> @JClaudeK, da stimme ich nicht zu. Frieders Struktur bedeutet "eins unter anderen Dingen". "Meine Stärke" empfinde ich dagegen als eindeutig einschränkend.



Da muss ich widersprechen =)  Das ist "meine Stärke" mit einem "Augenzwinkern" gesagt, bedeutet einfach nur, dass man gut darin ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Malamut said:


> Das ist "meine Stärke" mit einem "Augenzwinkern" gesagt, bedeutet einfach nur, dass man gut darin ist.


So sehe ich das auch. Danke, Malamut.


----------



## elroy

OK, ja, kann ich nachvollziehen. Danke!


----------



## Kajjo

cuore romano said:


> Ich bin gut in Sport.
> Ich bin gut darin, Geschenke zu finden, auszusuchen...


Ich empfinde diese Vorschläge trotzdem als die beste Übersetzung der Titelfrage.



Malamut said:


> Das ist "meine Stärke" mit einem "Augenzwinkern" gesagt, bedeutet einfach nur, dass man gut darin ist.


Ja, mit Augenzwinkern passt das. Ohne aber eben nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Frieders Struktur bedeutet "eins unter anderen Dingen".


Wie kommst du _da_rauf?
_"Ein(e)s kann ich gut." = _There is one thing I'm good at.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Wie kommst du _da_rauf?


 So habe ich das halt immer verstanden. "Eins kann ich dir sagen" - das bedeutet doch nicht, dass es nichts anderes auf der Welt gibt, das ich dir sagen kann!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Eins kann ich dir sagen" - das bedeutet doch nicht, dass es nichts anderes auf der Welt [gibt], dass ich dir sagen kann!


 Richtig.



JClaudeK said:


> _"Ein(e)s kann ich gut." = _There is one thing I'm good at.


Wortwörtlich ja, aber normalerweise würde man das nicht so einschränkend verstehen, sondern als scherzhafte Betonung dieser einen genannten Sache

_Also eines ganz ich gut: Lästern.
_
Das bedeutet ja wohl nicht, dass man keine anderen, echten Stärken hat.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das bedeutet ja wohl nicht, dass man keine anderen, echten Stärken hat.


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
siehe


Frieder said:


> Ein(e)s kann ich gut: Geschenke kaufen
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man das wortwörtlich nimmt/nähme, trifft/ träfe hier auch [elroys] Einwand zu: _"[das] zeichnet ausgerechnet diese Fähigkeit von anderen aus",_
Click to expand...

QED.


----------



## elroy

Dann verstehe ich Deinen Einwand in #16 echt gar nicht. 

Als ich sagte, die Struktur _bedeutet_ das und das, meinte ich natürlich nicht die wortwörtliche, von der echten Welt entfernte Wiedergabe.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Ein(e)s kann ich gut." = _There is one thing I'm good at.
> 
> 
> 
> Wortwörtlich ja, aber normalerweise würde man das nicht so einschränkend verstehen
Click to expand...

 genauso wie _"meine Stärke ist ...."_ nicht bedeutet, dass das meine einzige Stärke ist.


elroy said:


> Dann verstehe ich Deinen Einwand in #16 echt gar nicht.


Meine #16 war ein Postskriptum zu #9, weil ich vergessen hatte, dein _"Frieders Struktur bedeutet "eins unter anderen Dingen"_ zu erwähnen.

Tut mir leid, dass ich das nicht gleich dazu geschrieben und damit Verwirrung gestiftet habe.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> weil ich vergessen hatte, dein _"Frieders Struktur bedeutet "eins unter anderen Dingen"_ zu erwähnen.


 Das habe ich aber erst in #11 gesagt.


----------



## JClaudeK

OK. Du hast gewonnen: _Meine #16 war ein Postskriptum zu #*13.*_


----------

